
Bluehost vs. Hostgator Comparison of Web Hosting Services - jbryant1221
http://selfmadesuccess.com/bluehost-vs-hostgator-comparison-web-hosting-services/
======
angersock
They're owned by the same parent company, and in fact a lot of the HG servers
are moving over to Provo.

